# Blocked



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, not been on here for a while , just recently paid my membership. When I try to log on my Kaspersky says blocked and gives an error message ? any ideas people.

02.11.2015 19.11.48;Download blocked;http://as2.autoforums.com/ads/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=773&cb=26035084086&charset=UTF-8&loc=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/posting.php%3Fmode%3Dpost%26f%3D2&referer=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php%3Ff%3D2;HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic;http://as2.autoforums.com/ads/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=773&cb=26035084086&charset=UTF-8&loc=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/posting.php%3Fmode%3Dpost%26f%3D2&referer=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php%3Ff%3D2;Google Chrome;Trojan program;11/02/2015 19:11:48


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

alexi7 said:


> Hi, not been on here for a while , just recently paid my membership. When I try to log on my Kaspersky says blocked and gives an error message ? any ideas people.
> 
> 02.11.2015 19.11.48;Download blocked;http://as2.autoforums.com/ads/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=773&cb=26035084086&charset=UTF-8&loc=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/posting.php%3Fmode%3Dpost%26f%3D2&referer=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php%3Ff%3D2;HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic;http://as2.autoforums.com/ads/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=773&cb=26035084086&charset=UTF-8&loc=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/posting.php%3Fmode%3Dpost%26f%3D2&referer=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php%3Ff%3D2;Google Chrome;Trojan program;11/02/2015 19:11:48


You could try disabling your Kaspersky AV on this site.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

longodds said:


> alexi7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, not been on here for a while , just recently paid my membership. When I try to log on my Kaspersky says blocked and gives an error message ? any ideas people.
> ...


Thanks for that fellla


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Error very bad idea do not disable Kaspersky under any circumstances


----------

